# Cycle help: Test, Tren, Mast & Var



## Alfie (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi,

I'm just putting together my next cycle. It's going to be more of a recomping cycle than all out bulk or cut. Will be starting at around 12% fat, hope to finish at 8% and a healthy does of extra muscle. I'm 5'11 & 205 lb. Here's what I've got so far:

1-3  Test Prop 100mg EOD (kickstart)

1-12  Test Enth 600mg / week

1-11  Tren Enth 300mg / week

1-12  Mast Enth 400mg / week

8-14  Anavar 80mg/day

1-14 Aromasin 25mg EOD

1-13 HCG 500iu / week (split into two shots)

14-18  Clomid 100/100/50/50

14-18  Nolva  40/40/20/20

Liv 52, multivit, etc. Caber on hand.

Any comments / suggestions welcomed. Couple of things I'm wondering about in particular:

- Is the Anavar worthwhile? Or shouldn't I bother?

- Thinking about adding in T3 & Clen to get a bit extra shredded. At what point should I do this? And a what dosage?

Thanks!!


----------



## anewguy (Jan 25, 2016)

Alfie said:


> Hi,
> 
> - Is the Anavar worthwhile? Or shouldn't I bother?
> 
> Thanks!!



My body loves anavar at the end of a cycle.  It really finishes things up nicely for me.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 25, 2016)

I don't see that you need the var with mast and tren.  You could cut out the mast and tren, run var for 5 on 5 off and 5 back on. The cycle would be less stress on your body without tren


----------



## Alfie (Jan 25, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> I don't see that you need the var with mast and tren.  You could cut out the mast and tren, run var for 5 on 5 off and 5 back on. The cycle would be less stress on your body without tren



Interesting. Do you not think the cycle would be quite a lot less potent if I drop the tren & mast?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 25, 2016)

Wait wait wait did steel just tell someone do drop tren? What's this world coming to....


----------



## SHRUGS (Jan 25, 2016)

If the var is quality then Id run it. Also if you've never ran Tren before then at only 300mgs a week why not run it and see how you handle it. Its not a crazy dose. Your age and cycle history would help.
!S!


----------



## Alfie (Jan 25, 2016)

SHRUGS said:


> If the var is quality then Id run it. Also if you've never ran Tren before then at only 300mgs a week why not run it and see how you handle it. Its not a crazy dose. Your age and cycle history would help.
> !S!



No problem! Early 30's, 5 cycles down. Had Tren up to 500mg before and didn't like the sides at that dose. 300mg should be fine.


----------



## mickems (Jan 25, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Wait wait wait did steel just tell someone do drop tren? What's this world coming to....



He wants it all for himself.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 25, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Wait wait wait did steel just tell someone do drop tren? What's this world coming to....



I'm just trying to share what I know. You guys know as well as I do that mixing all these compounds, you really have no idea what is working.  I know that at 100 a day of var the results are very tren like.  


If your looking to lean out the mast OR tren will be fine. But the 2 is a waste of money. IMO.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 25, 2016)

If you want to go at the minimum gear to get the job done well test and tren is enough for anything.If you wanna go balls deep tren mast var test.I like how your taking the var right up to clomid time.I did it like that before and it makes the couple weeks your not pinning more fun


----------



## WARRIOR (Jan 25, 2016)

Looks like a solid cycle to me.  I would only need half as much aromasin if I were to run that cycle.  Id save the clen and t3 for a later date.


----------



## Alfie (Jan 25, 2016)

WARRIOR said:


> Looks like a solid cycle to me.  I would only need half as much aromasin if I were to run that cycle.  Id save the clen and t3 for a later date.



Agreed, think I will start at half the amount I listed and increase if necessary


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 25, 2016)

Alfie said:


> Agreed, think I will start at half the amount I listed and increase if necessary



12.5mg mwf of real hg aromasin always worked for me.


----------



## snake (Jan 25, 2016)

Alfie said:


> - Is the Anavar worthwhile? Or shouldn't I bother?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



Well worth it at that does and place in your cycle. Do it right and you'll look like a road map. Also look into NAC while running it.


----------



## Alfie (Jan 25, 2016)

snake said:


> Well worth it at that does and place in your cycle. Do it right and you'll look like a road map. Also look into NAC while running it.



Yeah, I can pick some up. Just run it alongside the Var or throughout?


----------



## snake (Jan 26, 2016)

Alfie said:


> Yeah, I can pick some up. Just run it alongside the Var or throughout?



Actually, it may not be a bad thing to run the NAC at 600mg/day right through your cycle. I know some guys like 600mg 2x/day.


----------



## WARRIOR (Jan 26, 2016)

snake said:


> Actually, it may not be a bad thing to run the NAC at 600mg/day right through your cycle. I know some guys like 600mg 2x/day.



I like taking NAC, Ubiquinol, TUDCA, and silymarin during all cycles...especially if I run an oral.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 26, 2016)

snake said:


> Actually, it may not be a bad thing to run the NAC at 600mg/day right through your cycle. I know some guys like 600mg 2x/day.



id be doing that, before dosing the orals.  along with the liver52.......

but i do consume whiskey when not on cycle so its a bit different for me


----------



## curtisvill (Jan 28, 2016)

If you are going to use the var I would add TUDCA to your list of supplements. Good var can give crippling pumps.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 28, 2016)

Ditch the var and add 75mg drol for 6 weeks at the end. Take 20mg nolva with it daily.


----------

